# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چیکار کردی؟! & چیکار قراره بکنی؟! فقط ۲۰روز

## Neo.Healer

سلام
دیگ داریم میرسیم به نفس های آخر کنکور .... فقط ۲۰روز 
الانا دیگ جزو شبای امتحانی کنکوریه 

خب چیکارا کردی؟ 
از خودت راضی ای؟
کجای کاری؟ 
چیکار قراره بکنی؟ 
برنامه ریزیت چطوریه واس روزانه باقیمونده؟


به حساب خود برسید قبل از آنک دیگران به حسابتان برسند  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## hamedaaa

دو ماه آخر رو شل کردم

----------


## Neo.Healer

خودم 
ادبیات باید خط ویژه بخونم از ب بسم الله تا واو آخرش 
عربی باید خیلی سبز جمع بندی کامل بخونم 
دینی باید زیپ و لقمه کامل بخونم
زبان لقمه لغت مرور میخواد 
ریاضیم تثبیته باید مرور کنم با خط ویژه 
زیست قصد دارم یدور کامل مرور اساسی کنم 
فیزیک باید کم کاری های درون فصلیمو ماسمالی کنم 
شیمی مرور کامل با موج آزمون 
زرد عمومی هم باید کلی کار کنم 
در کل وقت هست اما کم است اگ بتونم اونیک میخوام بشم بیشتر کارا حله 

از خودم راضی نیستم اما شکر خدا وضعیتم بدم نیس

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دو ماه آخر رو شل کردم


شروع به خوندن این ۲۰روز واقعا دوره ی طلاییه لااقل مرور داشته باش

----------


## pourya78

> خودم 
> ادبیات باید خط ویژه بخونم از ب بسم الله تا واو آخرش 
> عربی باید خیلی سبز جمع بندی کامل بخونم 
> دینی باید زیپ و لقمه کامل بخونم
> زبان لقمه لغت مرور میخواد 
> ریاضیم تثبیته باید مرور کنم با خط ویژه 
> زیست قصد دارم یدور کامل مرور اساسی کنم 
> فیزیک باید کم کاری های درون فصلیمو ماسمالی کنم 
> شیمی مرور کامل با موج آزمون 
> ...


خط ادبیات نمیرسی بخونی خیلیه ...

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خط ادبیات نمیرسی بخونی خیلیه ...


ادبیاتم خوبه یعنی الان ۶۰ اینا میتونم بزنم یه دوره سریع میکنمش و زبان فارسی فقط چنتا چیز ویرایش و انواعش جمله اینارو میخونم نه همشو 
باید برسم

----------


## VENOM.M

> خودم 
> ادبیات باید خط ویژه بخونم از ب بسم الله تا واو آخرش 
> عربی باید خیلی سبز جمع بندی کامل بخونم 
> دینی باید زیپ و لقمه کامل بخونم
> زبان لقمه لغت مرور میخواد 
> ریاضیم تثبیته باید مرور کنم با خط ویژه 
> زیست قصد دارم یدور کامل مرور اساسی کنم 
> فیزیک باید کم کاری های درون فصلیمو ماسمالی کنم 
> شیمی مرور کامل با موج آزمون 
> ...


اینا که یه سال طول میکشه :Yahoo (77):

----------


## VENOM.M

من شاید تو این مدت خودم رو رها کنم( اگه سریال سارق روح رو دیده باشین میفهمید :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## hamedaaa

> شروع به خوندن این ۲۰روز واقعا دوره ی طلاییه لااقل مرور داشته باش


واقعیتش هیچ وقت نتونستم اون جور که از یه کنکوری انتظار میره درس بخونم . این اواخر هم خیلی نوسانی بوده ساعت مطالعه .  

عمومی مشکل خاصی ندارم. 
اختصاصی ها هم فکر می کردم که متوسط باشم ، تا امروز قلمچی که بدجوری ضد حال زد

----------


## smer

حقیقتش یک ماه گذشته به خاطر امتحان نهایی ماه افت شدید برا من بود به هیچ برنامم نرسیدم ترازمم پونصد تا اومده پایین تو آزمونهای جامع 
الانم واقعا تو شیمی موندم ، اصلا نمیدونم چطور جمع بندی کنم آزمونا هم کم میزنم موج آزمون نظام جدیدم نیومده  :Yahoo (2): 
به جز شیمی بقیه رو به پنجاه به بالا رسوندم حداقلش این شیمی داستان شده 
عربیمم کمی تا قسمتی مونده ولی اوکی میشه اون خط ویژه گرفتم تا الان پیشرفت خیلی خوبی داشتم توش
کلا امیدم به امسال چهل درصده فعلا حالا ببینیم تا کنکور چی میشه

----------


## smer

> واقعیتش هیچ وقت نتونستم اون جور که از یه کنکوری انتظار میره درس بخونم . این اواخر هم خیلی نوسانی بوده ساعت مطالعه .  
> 
> عمومی مشکل خاصی ندارم. 
> اختصاصی ها هم فکر می کردم که متوسط باشم ، تا امروز قلمچی که بدجوری ضد حال زد


خیلی خیلی بخش اول حرفتو درک میکنم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اینا که یه سال طول میکشه


دور تند میخونم :Yahoo (68):  یعنی اونقد وقت نمیذارم در حد یادآوریه

----------


## Maryam.mz

نه خط ویژه که طول نمیکشه  :Yahoo (1):  
فقط زبان فارسی ش یکم طول میکشه .
مثلن فکر نکنم استارتر نیازی داشته باشه توضیحات قرابتو بخونه ، اگرم میخوان بخونن شاید سر یک ساعت تمام توضیحات و درسنامه قرابت تمام شه ، کلا ادبیات درس خوب و زود جمع شویی هست  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی دخترم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نه خط ویژه که طول نمیکشه  
> فقط زبان فارسی ش یکم طول میکشه .
> مثلن فکر نکنم استارتر نیازی داشته باشه توضیحات قرابتو بخونه ، اگرم میخوان بخونن شاید سر یک ساعت تمام توضیحات و درسنامه قرابت تمام شه ، کلا ادبیات درس خوب و زود جمع شویی هست 
> موفق باشی دخترم


ممنون گلم  :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (489): 
هم سنیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Insidee

> اینا که یه سال طول میکشه


دیگه فرق دو نفر  اینجا معلوم میشه

----------


## METTIX

از خودم راضی نیستم 
ولی درصدای ازمونای جامعم طوری هست ک اگه روز کنکور اتفاق خاصی پیش نیاد و بی دقتی نکنم(خیلی مهمه این بی دقتی نکردن خیلی ها جدیش نمیگیرن ولی عامل اصلی خراب شدن رتبه هست) میتونم همین پزشکی جهرم ک قبول شدم دولتی رو بیارم (یه نیم نگاهی هم به داروسازی شیراز دارم البته) خلاصه که این 20 روز رو عالی بخونم مطمئنم اتفاقای خوبی میفته

----------


## Gladiolus

اصلا راضی نیستم از خودم ولی خیلی خیلی حس خوبی دارم نمیدونم چرا برنامه خوبی هم برای این 20 روز ریختم امروز اجراشه کامل عالی میشه

----------


## ...d

> اصلا راضی نیستم از خودم ولی خیلی خیلی حس خوبی دارم نمیدونم چرا برنامه خوبی هم برای این 20 روز ریختم امروز اجراشه کامل عالی میشه


من به هرکی میگم این ۲۰روز میتونم میگه برووووووو مگه میشه :Yahoo (23):  ولی به قول شما به خودم ایمان دارم کع میتونم..حتما میتونیم
به قول دوستمون فرق دو ادم اینجا معلوم میشه.همه قرار نیست با یه سال دوسال خوندن چیزی بشن

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام
> دیگ داریم میرسیم به نفس های آخر کنکور .... فقط ۲۰روز 
> الانا دیگ جزو شبای امتحانی کنکوریه 
> 
> خب چیکارا کردی؟ 
> از خودت راضی ای؟
> کجای کاری؟ 
> چیکار قراره بکنی؟ 
> برنامه ریزیت چطوریه واس روزانه باقیمونده؟
> ...


پیش بسوی fast reading
من ازمون میدم و سوالی که زیاد تکرار بشه شروع میکنم از اون تیپ تست زدن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> از خودم راضی نیستم 
> ولی درصدای ازمونای جامعم طوری هست ک اگه روز کنکور اتفاق خاصی پیش نیاد و بی دقتی نکنم(خیلی مهمه این بی دقتی نکردن خیلی ها جدیش نمیگیرن ولی عامل اصلی خراب شدن رتبه هست) میتونم همین پزشکی جهرم ک قبول شدم دولتی رو بیارم (یه نیم نگاهی هم به داروسازی شیراز دارم البته) خلاصه که این 20 روز رو عالی بخونم مطمئنم اتفاقای خوبی میفته


کارنامه ات نمیگی؟ 
انشاالله بهترم میاری 

منم کاش یکم سر آزمون حوصله بخرج بدم ....میبینی ریاضی میزنم وسطش کلافه میشم میپرم شیمی وسط اون فیزیک و اینمدلی کلی وقت صرف ورق زدن میشه فقط :/ خیلی بده هاااا ... اینو درستش کنم + سر عمومی به زبان میرسم خودمم دلم براش میسوزه از بس بهش بیتوجهم یجوری میرنم تست انگار در حقش لطف میکنم باز وقتش میدم به ادبیت و عربی ک کلی وقت ازم میگیرن

----------


## ~Maral~

استارتر کدوم بخشای زبان فارسیو میخوای بخونی؟منم میخوام بخونم ولی نمیدونم از کجاها سوال میاد :Y (439): 
استارتر شما بودی برای عربی جمع بندی ناصح زاده دیده بودی ودرصدت خیلی خوب شده بود؟بنظرت از امروز بشینم ببینم تا کنکور تاثیر داره؟

----------


## ...d

دوستان راستی مبحثای فیزیکو بگین واسه نظام جدید درحد ۴۰درصد که اسونم باشه بتونم بخونم تو این مدت

----------


## Neo.Healer

> استارتر کدوم بخشای زبان فارسیو میخوای بخونی؟منم میخوام بخونم ولی نمیدونم از کجاها سوال میاد
> استارتر شما بودی برای عربی جمع بندی ناصح زاده دیده بودی ودرصدت خیلی خوب شده بود؟بنظرت از امروز بشینم ببینم تا کنکور تاثیر داره؟


من:
ویرایش ک البته اخیرا انگار یکم کمرنگتر شده تستش 
توابع همین تکرار و معطوف و بدل 
انواع جمله مث سه جزیی اینا 
و وابسته وابسته درین حد ک اگ جمله خیلی کوتاه بدن مثلا بگن نوع وابسته وابسته کدوم متفاوته از پسش بربیام 
توی ذهنم هست ک ساختار کلمه رو بخونم همین ک میگه اسم هست از بن ماضی + پسوند و ساختارای متفاوت دارن نمیدونم این وقت بشه یا نه 

من کاملشو دیدم ک البته از بینش ترجمه و معتلات و مجهول ندیدم ک کلا میشه ۲۸قسمت اینا برای من یکساعته هرکدوم و تست فقط سراسریا کنکور ۸۵ زدم

----------


## meysam98

> خودم 
> ادبیات باید خط ویژه بخونم از ب بسم الله تا واو آخرش 
> عربی باید خیلی سبز جمع بندی کامل بخونم 
> دینی باید زیپ و لقمه کامل بخونم
> زبان لقمه لغت مرور میخواد 
> ریاضیم تثبیته باید مرور کنم با خط ویژه 
> زیست قصد دارم یدور کامل مرور اساسی کنم 
> فیزیک باید کم کاری های درون فصلیمو ماسمالی کنم 
> شیمی مرور کامل با موج آزمون 
> ...


با تست مرور  کن 
20 روز برای این حجم کمه

----------


## ayeh98

در کل از خودم راضی نیستم و فعلا در ناامیدترین حالت ممکن به سر میبرم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با تست مرور  کن 
> 20 روز برای این حجم کمه


تست هم سه روز یکبار میرم 
میدونم اما تا هرجا ک رسیدم آخه حذفیات دارم کامل ک نیستن اما خب من روی این ۲۰ روز به اندازه دوماه حساب باز کردم!!!!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> در کل از خودم راضی نیستم و فعلا در ناامیدترین حالت ممکن به سر میبرم


بعد شرک به خدا بزرگترین گناه ناامیدیه 
با ناانیدی هیچی حل نمیشه 
پاشو زندگیتو بساز

----------


## Ngizz

کلا میشه گفت تا الان اونجور که رویایی از اول سال فکر میکردم نشد و به نظرم کلا سال دوم هیچوقت اونطور که همه رویایی فکر میکنن نمیشه در هر صورت من امسال تا الان بیشتر از 9 ساعت نخوندم ولی نتیجه هایی که گرفتم به نسبت این موضوع بد نبوده ولی این 20 روز میخوام از ول گشتنام کم کنم یا میشه چیزی که میخوام یا حداقل یه رشته آبرومند تو یه دانشگاه آبرومند تر میشه دیگه، از اول سال همش تو فکر شدن یا نشدن بودم بیشتر انرژیم سر این فکر هدر رفت به نظرم دیگه نباید به شدن یا نشدنش فکر کنیم من اعتقاد دارم خدا بهترین هارو تا الان جلو پام گذاشته از این به بعدشم میذاره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ayeh98

> بعد شرک به خدا بزرگترین گناه ناامیدیه  با ناانیدی هیچی حل نمیشه  پاشو زندگیتو بساز


  این حسم موقتیه تا اخر شب تمومش میکنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamidam

خدا به هممون توان بده
منم راضی نیستم از خودم ولی ایشالا این مدت رو میخوام جوری بخونم که تهش راضی باشم

----------


## Mehran123

> بعد شرک به خدا بزرگترین گناه ناامیدیه 
> با ناانیدی هیچی حل نمیشه 
> پاشو زندگیتو بساز


دینی زیپی که میگین همون نشر الگویه؟
همه ایات رو داره؟

----------


## Maryam.mz

> ممنون گلم 
> هم سنیم


خواهش گلم  :Yahoo (1): 
بلهه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehran123

عربی جمع بندی خیلی سبز چطوره؟
جمع بندیش چند صفحه هست(غیر تستاش)؟

----------


## ...d

> بعد شرک به خدا بزرگترین گناه ناامیدیه 
> با ناانیدی هیچی حل نمیشه 
> پاشو زندگیتو بساز


من یه سوااال
ببینین من خواستم شیمی حفظیارو همچنین کل درسارو از همین کتابای خیلی سبز و میکرو بخونم یکی اومد گف حجمشون زیاده نمیرسی ازین طرف کتابای جمع یندی واسه کسی خوبه قبلا درسارو خونده باشه..حالا ب نظرتون چیکار کنم از همون کتابا بخونم؟واسه تست چی

----------


## Destiny hope

سلام.ایشالا که میرسی همه رو بخونی و بهترین نتیجه رو می گیری!
راستی اینایی که گفتی رو چجور تو برنامت جادادی؟سه روز یه بارم کنارش هست؟ مثلا برنامه نوشتی که چیا رو کی بخونی یا هر طور پیش اومد؟
مرسی!

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_عین سقوط ازاد بود با شیشو خورده ای شروع کردم هعی اومدم پایین هی کمیت کارم اوم پایین وققت زیاد تلف کردم ولی بیشتر حسرت اردیبهشت تا خرددو میخورم چون به زمین زدم من یکیو ****** رفتم سر ینمه شل کردن ولی خوب اشتباه زیاد داشتم خیلی جاها بی تجربگی کردم خیلی جاها اشتباه رفتم مسیرو تقریبا امسالو به ازمون خطا بود بعد کنکور میخوام یه تاپیک بزام چگونه من نشوید هر اشتباهی کردمو مفصل بگم به بقیه دقیقا تا دقیقا تا اسفند میانگینم 5900بهبالابود ولی از ازمون اخر اسفند دیگه ****** رفتم به جایی رسیدم که هیچوقت تصورشم نمیکردم_

----------


## naazanin

به طرز عجیبی از خودم راضیم!
آزمونا رو با مطالبی که هنوز نخونده بودم دارم پیش میبرم تا ببینیم خدا چی میخواد  :Yahoo (65): 
فقط عمومیا رو خیلی بیشتر باید کار کنم  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دینی زیپی که میگین همون نشر الگویه؟
> همه ایات رو داره؟


یه سری کتاب جمع بندی هست مث خط ویژه این اسمش زیپ هست 
دینیش در حد یه کتاب دینی هست اندازه اس 
خوبه در کل




> عربی جمع بندی خیلی سبز چطوره؟
> جمع بندیش چند صفحه هست(غیر تستاش)؟


خوبه 
نازکه واقعا اما نمیدونم چند صفحه اس

----------


## Fatmhbhrmi

اردیبهشت کم خوندم و خیلی بهم ضربه زد  :Yahoo (19): (
اما خدا رو شکر عمومی ها رو تموم کردم فقط آزمون میزنم .از فردا هم شروع میکنم به مرور کردن اختصاصی و کنکور زدن .خیلی کم کاری کردم اما بازم امیدوارم و میدونم که میشه 😎.....

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من یه سوااال
> ببینین من خواستم شیمی حفظیارو همچنین کل درسارو از همین کتابای خیلی سبز و میکرو بخونم یکی اومد گف حجمشون زیاده نمیرسی ازین طرف کتابای جمع یندی واسه کسی خوبه قبلا درسارو خونده باشه..حالا ب نظرتون چیکار کنم از همون کتابا بخونم؟واسه تست چی


بنظرم فیلم بخون نسبتا کامله در کنار موج آزمون درسنامه اش 
فیل نیاز به پایه زیادی نداره
تست کنکورا

----------


## Fatmhbhrmi

> واقعیتش هیچ وقت نتونستم اون جور که از یه کنکوری انتظار میره درس بخونم . این اواخر هم خیلی نوسانی بوده ساعت مطالعه .  
> 
> عمومی مشکل خاصی ندارم. 
> اختصاصی ها هم فکر می کردم که متوسط باشم ، تا امروز قلمچی که بدجوری ضد حال زد


چقد شبیه به همیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام.ایشالا که میرسی همه رو بخونی و بهترین نتیجه رو می گیری!
> راستی اینایی که گفتی رو چجور تو برنامت جادادی؟سه روز یه بارم کنارش هست؟ مثلا برنامه نوشتی که چیا رو کی بخونی یا هر طور پیش اومد؟
> مرسی!


سلام...مرسی گلم و همچنین
سه روز یکبار میرم قلم چی امتحان میدم خیالم راحته
هر طور ک پیش آمد خوش آمده در کنار یه پایه ذهنی...هر شب تعیین میکنم فرداشو

----------


## DR._.ALI

مهم نیست بقیه چیکار کردن و میکنن مهم اینه که تو بهترین خودت باشی و بهترین شرایطو واسه خودت رقم بزنی.موفق باشید همگی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

اونجوری که بخوام از صفر شروع کنم نمیخونم(که مثلا کتابو باز کنم از اول بخونم)
هر دوروز یبار دور دنیا میدم (البته گاج و قلمو گزینه هم میخوام بدم ) بعدِ تحلیل میشینم اون مبحثایی که بلد نبودم کار میکنم
شیمی و ریاضی باید بیشتر وقت بزارم ولی خداروشکر عمومیا اوکیم(آخرین آزمونم 70 96 90 85 زدم)
وضعیت الانم قشنگ یه فرد لهیدس که منتظره این بیست روزم تموم شه از شر این بلای اسمان سوز راحت شه

در کل برا همتون ارزوی موفقیت دارم

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

ایشالله همین جمع پزشکی دانشگاه تهران(تجربیا البته ریاضیا پا نشن بیان :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## ...d

> اونجوری که بخوام از صفر شروع کنم نمیخونم(که مثلا کتابو باز کنم از اول بخونم)
> هر دوروز یبار دور دنیا میدم (البته گاج و قلمو گزینه هم میخوام بدم ) بعدِ تحلیل میشینم اون مبحثایی که بلد نبودم کار میکنم
> شیمی و ریاضی باید بیشتر وقت بزارم ولی خداروشکر عمومیا اوکیم(آخرین آزمونم 70 96 90 85 زدم)
> وضعیت الانم قشنگ یه فرد لهیدس که منتظره این بیست روزم تموم شه از شر این بلای اسمان سوز راحت شه
> 
> در کل برا همتون ارزوی موفقیت دارم


یعنی درسارو فقط از دور دنیا کار میکنین؟درسنامه اینا چی

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

> یعنی درسارو فقط از دور دنیا کار میکنین؟درسنامه اینا چی


اره هردوروز یبار یه ازمون جامع از دور دنیا یا موسسات میدم بعد چک میکنم تستایی که غلط زدم یا نزدم چه مباحثی هست اونارو از رو کتابام میرم میخونم حالا یا تسته یا درسنامه اکثرا تستای نشاندارمو تو اون مبحث میزنم

----------


## ...d

> اره هردوروز یبار یه ازمون جامع از دور دنیا یا موسسات میدم بعد چک میکنم تستایی که غلط زدم یا نزدم چه مباحثی هست اونارو از رو کتابام میرم میخونم حالا یا تسته یا درسنامه اکثرا تستای نشاندارمو تو اون مبحث میزنم


چه خوب
ولی اینجوری من با هرتست باید یه ساعت درسنامشو بخونم :Yahoo (23):  موفق باشی

----------


## sagad1369

سلام.راضی نیستم اما پا پس نکشیدم.دارم خودمو رو جمع میکنم.خدا رو چه دیدی شاید شد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## elmira_tzf

چهارساله دارم تلاش میکنم که یه شبه موفق بشم، نتیجه هم دست خدا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mrya

شکرخدا هی از اینور میخونم از اونور یادم میره :Yahoo (4): 
برنامم اینه یبار دیگ مطالبی ک خوندمو مرور کنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## smer

بالاتر گفتید دور دنیا , منم میزنمش ولی واقعا کتاب نظام جدیدش افتضاحه  :Yahoo (21):  زیستش واقعا چرت و پرته و همش تالیفیه تعداد سوالای کنکور کل کتاب کمتر از تالیفیاشه الان کلا از سی تا سوال ریاضی ده تاش کنکوره فقط   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## diorbear

یادش بخیر اول سال میگفتم تک رقمی 
هرچقدر به کنکور نزدیک تر میشیم انسان قانع تری میشم

----------


## ...d

> یادش بخیر اول سال میگفتم تک رقمی 
> هرچقدر به کنکور نزدیک تر میشیم انسان قانع تری میشم


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  آره منم از دندون رسیدم پرستاری

----------


## sheidaa23

> چهارساله دارم تلاش میکنم که یه شبه موفق بشم، نتیجه هم دست خدا


شدی؟

----------


## MehranWilson

هیچی مثل ... بخونم به احتمال زیاد پرستاری در بیام  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MehranWilson

*1.5 ماه دیگه که رتبه ها اومدن خودم میام تاپیک میزنم که توی 20 روز چجوری رتبه (* *به زبان ریاضی** )  کوچکتر مساوی 15 هزار اوردم !*

----------


## ssamank

> *1.5 ماه دیگه که رتبه ها اومدن خودم میام تاپیک میزنم که توی 20 روز چجوری رتبه (* *به زبان ریاضی** )  کوچکتر مساوی 15 هزار اوردم !*


داداش سطحت چطوره ؟؟من 60 هزار کشوری میخوام یعنی دو برابری رتبه منطقه دو ولی نمیدونم چیکار کنم.میخونم ولی کلا پرش ذهنی دارم که چطورر کنم و ایا برنامه من درسته یا نه

----------


## MehranWilson

> داداش سطحت چطوره ؟؟من 60 هزار کشوری میخوام یعنی دو برابری رتبه منطقه دو ولی نمیدونم چیکار کنم.میخونم ولی کلا پرش ذهنی دارم که چطورر کنم و ایا برنامه من درسته یا نه


 :Yahoo (13):  با 30 هزار منطقه چی میخوای بیاری؟

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

> بالاتر گفتید دور دنیا , منم میزنمش ولی واقعا کتاب نظام جدیدش افتضاحه  زیستش واقعا چرت و پرته و همش تالیفیه تعداد سوالای کنکور کل کتاب کمتر از تالیفیاشه الان کلا از سی تا سوال ریاضی ده تاش کنکوره فقط


اره داداش زیستش فاجعس چهل پنجاه بزنی حکم صد داره  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی خب اینکه انتظار داشته باشی عین کنکور سالای قبل باشه هم فک نکنم درست باشه چون خیلیییی تغییر کرده مباحث ما
ولی در کل غیر زیستش کتاب بدی نیست برای تمرین کردن و رفع اشکال خوبه :Yahoo (21): 

ریاضیش بخواد خود کنکورو بزاره یچیزی شبیه اون سنجش جامع اولیه میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hisoka

> بالاتر گفتید دور دنیا , منم میزنمش ولی واقعا کتاب نظام جدیدش افتضاحه  زیستش واقعا چرت و پرته و همش تالیفیه تعداد سوالای کنکور کل کتاب کمتر از تالیفیاشه الان کلا از سی تا سوال ریاضی ده تاش کنکوره فقط


کتاب رشته ریاضیش هم داااغونه 
حالا درمورد اختصاصی نظری نمیدم چون اونقد قوی نیستم که بخوام ایراد بگیرم ( البته که ریاضیش بازم سوال نظام قدیم داره )
اما عمومی ها که کاملا مسلطم دیدم چه فاجعه ایه 
سوالات تالیفیش مخصوصا تو عربی غلط دارن (  :Yahoo (76):  همون سوال نظام قدیم رو میزاشتن خیلی بهتر بود بخدا  :Yahoo (20): )
توی دینی من که قلمچی 100 میزدم الان تو دور دنیا اکثرا هفتاد یا نهایتا 80 میزنم 90 نزدم تا الان ( همونطور که دیدید از 25 سوال 20 تاش تالیفیه که از 20 تا 2 تاش از 4 گزینه سه تاش درسته  :Yahoo (76):  )
تازه جالبتر اینکه علاوه بر گندی که تو تالیفی زدن 
برخی سوالات تغییر داده  نشده بازم اشتباه تایپی دارن و سوال مشکل داره  ( مثل سوال عربی 94 خارج )  :Yahoo (76):  نه از تالیفیش نه از کنکوریش  همه رو خراب کرده 
من که امیدوارم کنکور بازم دینی رو در حد 90 بزنم و میدونم میتونم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## smer

> کتاب رشته ریاضیش هم داااغونه 
> حالا درمورد اختصاصی نظری نمیدم چون اونقد قوی نیستم که بخوام ایراد بگیرم ( البته که ریاضیش بازم سوال نظام قدیم داره )
> اما عمومی ها که کاملا مسلطم دیدم چه فاجعه ایه 
> سوالات تالیفیش مخصوصا تو عربی غلط دارن (  همون سوال نظام قدیم رو میزاشتن خیلی بهتر بود بخدا )
> توی دینی من که قلمچی 100 میزدم الان تو دور دنیا اکثرا هفتاد یا نهایتا 80 میزنم 90 نزدم تا الان ( همونطور که دیدید از 25 سوال 20 تاش تالیفیه که از 20 تا 2 تاش از 4 گزینه سه تاش درسته  )
> تازه جالبتر اینکه علاوه بر گندی که تو تالیفی زدن 
> برخی سوالات تغییر داده  نشده بازم اشتباه تایپی دارن و سوال مشکل داره  ( مثل سوال عربی 94 خارج )  نه از تالیفیش نه از کنکوریش  همه رو خراب کرده 
> من که امیدوارم کنکور بازم دینی رو در حد 90 بزنم و میدونم میتونم


برعکس من دینی قلمچی رو می‌زنم پنجاه دوردنیا رو میزنم نود  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammadzm

من تازه می خوام شروع کنم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Neo.Healer

من توی این دو سه روز زیست پیش فصل 5و6و7و8و9 رو دوره کردم کامل انشاالله توی دو سه روز کلا تموم میشه
فقط اسم باکتری ها هی از ذهنم میپره مایکو باکتریم و ....

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط smer


برعکس من دینی قلمچی رو می‌زنم پنجاه دوردنیا رو میزنم نود 


البته این دینی قلم چی سخت بود ولی خیلی از دینی دوردنیاهارو ما طول سال حل کردیم کلا درصد فیکی میده بهمون_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


من توی این دو سه روز زیست پیش فصل 5و6و7و8و9 رو دوره کردم کامل انشاالله توی دو سه روز کلا تموم میشه
فقط اسم باکتری ها هی از ذهنم میپره مایکو باکتریم و ....


میگم این جمعه میری قلم یا سنجش؟من با سنجش حال نکردم سوالاش مزخرفه یا خیلی اسون یا خیلی سخت ولی همه میگن برو سنجش_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _
> میگم این جمعه میری قلم یا سنجش؟من با سنجش حال نکردم سوالاش مزخرفه یا خیلی اسون یا خیلی سخت ولی همه میگن برو سنجش_


من میرم سنجش
قلم چی رایگانه اما من ثبتنام نکردم چون چهارشنبه سه روز یکبار دارم اگ قلم چی به خانواده میگفتم بزور میگفتن پنج شنبه سنجش بده و من حسابی سه روز امتحان پشت سر هم خسته میشم واس همین اصلا نگفتم (و امیدوارم نفهمن) و میرم سنجش
بنظر منم تو ک انقد قلم چی رفتی یه دونه رو برو سنجش و قلم چی خونه حل کن

----------


## MehranWilson

دوستانی که این متن رو میخونن به عنوان نصیحت و توصیه اگه میخوان بهش عمل کنن

اگه حداقل تا الان خوب نخوندین وقتون رو کمتر صرف زیست و شیمی کنین چون دیر بازده هست نمیگم نزارین وقتتون رو شیمی و زیست ولی هیچ درس بنظرم توی اختصاصیا به قدر ریاضی زود بازده نیست 
چون تجربی ها اکثرا از ریاضی فراری هستن و تقریبا توی زیست و شیمی مساوی هستن ولی ریاضی رو خیلی کم کار میکنن که همین باعث افت رتبشون میشه

----------


## ssamank

> با 30 هزار منطقه چی میخوای بیاری؟


همینم توش موندم چطور باید بیارم  :Yahoo (21):  خیلی جوگیری دیگه

----------

